# Hydro Flush



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Has anybody used the hydro flush and does it work? Its the clear plastic connector that goes between the black tank connection and your hose. It has the hose connection so water can shoot in the tank thru the opean valve. Seems like an easy fix if it really works
Lawton


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Never used one.
But I would think you would not get enough water pressure up through the pipe 
with water coming down at the same time.
To really clean it out.
Just my 2 cents.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

76cougar,

The HydroFlush will work OK for flooding and rinsing the tank, and in particular the discharge pipes, but will really not provide any scrubbing action inside the tanks. For that you need something with a high pressure jet action, be it a QuikieFlush or a wand down the toilet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

IMHO the Hydroflush isn't worth the money.

The Quickie Flush/Tornado Flush/No-Fuss Flush are all best since they mount inside the tank and spray down the walls. They are harder to install but many Outbackers have done it or you can have it done. Worth every penny.

Next in line is the Flush King, which is like the Hydro Flush but it shuts off the flow of water so it back flushes the tank. The Hydro flush tank really doesn't get enough water in the tank to get anything off the walls. For that you need to close the drain off after the hose sprayer like the Flush King.

I used the Flush King for a few years, thought it did a great job. After using the NO-Fuss Flush though I would never go back - I was shocked how much crud it got off the walls its first use.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There is no way that the HydroFlush can fundamentally work as it says it is designed to do ...

I bought the FlushKing and it works great for what it is designed to do --

I then later added the Tornado -- it also does great what its designed to do...

together they clean the heck out of the Black tank and then I use the FlushKing to give the Grey tank a good washing....

I like the FlushKing because you can fill -- empty -- fill - repeat until the water runs clear ...

I use the FlushKing to float the waste out and the Tornado to scrub the walls and bottom to loosen the debris to let it float out...


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

when istalling the tornado or something like it, how can you tell where the sensor is so you can point it at the sensor to help clean it? I have not dropped the underbelly yet to look at it


----------



## wildeyedandbuckwild (Jan 2, 2008)

A trick I learn from my fellow Outbackers is, if you do not want to install a flushing system, or like me just don't have the time or money right now. After you are done dumping you black tank, close the valve and fill up a 5 gal bucket of water and pour down the toilet and add 2-3 bag of Ice. It will cost you about 3-4$ but as the ice melts it will scrub the wall clean of all the junk. Just make sure that you dump at a local dumping station be before you get home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wildeyedandbuckwild said:


> A trick I learn from my fellow Outbackers is, if you do not want to install a flushing system, or like me just don't have the time or money right now. After you are done dumping you black tank, close the valve and fill up a 5 gal bucket of water and pour down the toilet and add 2-3 bag of Ice. It will cost you about 3-4$ but as the ice melts it will scrub the wall clean of all the junk. Just make sure that you dump at a local dumping station be before you get home.


Darn...you beat me to the ice trick.









I do the ice trick and I have a Quikie Flush....I feel my tank is as clean as possible.

The sensor isn't really reliable. Use common sense and just know how full the tank should be. Worse case...get a flash light and look down into the tank (flip the water pump off to avoid filling tank while looking)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

But after the ice melts and your still driving, what stops what was once stuck not to get restuck before and when dumping? Just thinkin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am with Y-Guy - quickie flush is the way to go

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> But after the ice melts and your still driving, what stops what was once stuck not to get restuck before and when dumping? Just thinkin


Nothing is perfect but the idea is the ice will scrap/jar loose the "stuff" from the sides of the tank/sensor and they it will fall into the water. Then it will be flushed away when you dump the tank.


----------

